# Another hobby....



## skiprat (May 13, 2018)

Hi all, between work and life, I don't get much play time anymore. :frown: So I figured I'd try a new 'quickie' hobby. Making rings from old coins. 

Here are my very first attempts, all demonetised ( no longer in circulation ) British coins. A Fifty Pence, a One Shilling and a Two Shilling.  I think the 50p may perhaps be illegal....the rules on British coin defacing are a bit ambiguous, so I'll stick to safer much older coins in future. :wink: 

Fun to make and the tool cost investment doesn't break the bank. Google / You Tube 'Jasons Works' or 'Coins You Can Wear'.

The 50P has a high polish, but I left a bit of the patina from the annealing process on the outside of the Shillings as this makes the image stand out more.

Once I get better, I'll make my own tooling to make pen centre bands etc. The commercially available gadgets don't go small enough ( or I haven't found them )

Hope you like:biggrin:

:biggrin:


----------



## Anglesachse (May 13, 2018)

Nice one Skip, used to do this myself. 
Always tried to use Pre-1948 Two Shillings as they had a higher silver content and were easier to work.
I used to rotate and hammer round and round until the wording was on the inside and then drill it out and polish the blank outside. As you can see from the Photo (example, not mine)
I had a small anvil made out of a piece of British Rail train track to hammer on.:biggrin:


----------



## magpens (May 13, 2018)

Great work, Skip !! . The rings are very attractive indeed !!!


----------



## Charlie_W (May 13, 2018)

Great Job....these rings are right on the money!:biggrin:


----------



## Dr_N (May 13, 2018)

Charlie_W said:


> Great Job....these rings are right on the money![emoji3]


Lol, good one!


----------



## leehljp (May 13, 2018)

I have been looking at posts on turning coins into rings for the past year. I have a ring sizer but I am not to the point of making any just yet. 

I am also looking at making a small shop forge for other metal forming.

Thanks for posting that. Looks GREAT!


----------



## JohnU (May 13, 2018)

Those look great!!    I think I watched almost every youtube video out there on making these and still haven't bought the tools to try. Something else on my "to try" list after retirement.   I'm waiting to see you make one for a pen center band on a custom Skiprat masterpiece.   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thewishman (May 13, 2018)

Awesome! A friend made a couple for me and they are treasures. Ever since, I have been wanting to make nib sections, finials and centerbands. They are one one of my nearly infinite to-do lists.


----------



## WIDirt (May 13, 2018)

My Sister-in-Law's boyfriend does this. He made 2 Wisconsin State quarter rings, one for my wife, and one for my son. For me, he used an 1894 silver dollar! Gorgeous rings, all, but they are too large to wear on a regular basis! My silver dollar ring still weighs in at almost an ounce, having had only a 5/16 hole punched out to start the process.

I watched him make all three rings in about an hour and a half!

They ARE nice.


----------



## TattooedTurner (May 13, 2018)

Those are awesome!


----------



## PenPal (May 14, 2018)

Hi Steven I am sre your rings were unusual well they are for me and I loved them and wish you every success in your new hobby mate.

Peter.


----------



## D.Oliver (May 14, 2018)

You strike me as one of those people who are good at everything they do!  Those rings look like the work of a seasoned pro.


----------



## Bob in SF (May 14, 2018)

Great work!


----------



## Ligget (May 14, 2018)

Great work Steve!


----------



## skiprat (May 14, 2018)

Thanks for all the kind comments. :biggrin:

Mark, ( Ligget) you should give this a go, my friend...I reckon it's right up your street. :wink:


----------



## Woodchipper (May 14, 2018)

Very nice and a unique project.  Just my two cents worth, or two shillings worth.
It is said in the USA that it costs more to mint a penny than its face value.


----------



## Lucky2 (May 14, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> Very nice and a unique project.  Just my two cents worth, or two shillings worth.
> It is said in the USA that it costs more to mint a penny than its face value.



And that's why they stopped making and using them in Canada, we no longer use pennies.
Len


----------



## PenPal (May 15, 2018)

Our pennys ceased in the 1960,s with decimal currency,thankfully from the mint you can still by year  by year,commemorative, ones from the mint in Canberra ,very handy.

Peter..


----------

